# Shadow gone quiet



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi, 

UK had a really cold night not yesterday day before and when I arrived back home, shadow was quiet and seemed so tired. She snuggled into my arms and I wrapped a blanket round us and she laid there for about 3/4 hours. Does anyone have any clue why she’s behaving like this? I’m concerned she might be ill, ive recently got different food from another shop, her droppings are runny but only since it’s been cold. She’s eating fine and still wants my food.Should I be concerned.She’s my baby and hearts breaking thinking she could be sick 😓😓

thank you
Stacie & my baby shadow


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

What temperature was the lowest it got where she was at?


----------



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

I’m not 100% sure but I cover her with blankets at night to keep as much warmth in as possible. Doesn’t get lower than 15 C


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Is she showing any other symptoms right now? That's not too cold for a budgie, especially covered at night.


----------



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

She’s got runny droppings but only since it’s been cold outside and I changed her food. Other than that just over affectionate


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She could be starting a moult if you haven't noticed any other symptoms; the runny droppings can often indicate stressful periods such as starting a moult or as you mentioned acclimatization to a new food. I would just watch her closely and see if her behavior changes in any other way.


----------



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you! I just cuddled her for as long as I can!

She’s definitely eating her favourite foods still!
Is this a good sign?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Definitely  It's already great to have a healthy appetite!


----------



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Shadow is now shaking her head side to side and making little noises that are so so quiet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How is she doing today? 
Did she vomit when she shook her head side to side?

If she is fluffed up, lethargic and not eating as well as having runny poop, and/or you are concerned about her behavior, you need to take her to an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Locating an Avian Veterinarian
*


----------



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi, 
Today shadow still the same. She’s now sitting at the bottom of the cage. She’s eating and drinking normal and her favourite foods or my food she brightens up for. I cleaned her cage again today in case, I got her vitamin tonic too. As I say she’s still very affectionate, she’s sleeping so much but now she’s at the bottom of the cage. The pet shop said if she’s eating and drinking it’s nothing to worry about and to just keep an eye.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not agree with what the pet shop told you, any bird that is sitting at the bottom of the cage for extended periods should be seen by an avian vet asap, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are going to go by what a pet shop tells you, then your budgie may not survive. 
Most pet store employees have little to no real knowledge about birds.

Please refer back to the information given in my previous post on this thread.*


----------



## Stacie&Shadow23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everybody, 
I did take Shadow to the vets. Unfortunately little shadow was too precious for this world and she grew her angel wings. I sat and cuddles her for ages before I could even admit that this was happening. The vet said that nothing I did was wrong and nothing was obvious to him that could have been wrong. I can’t believe I’m even typing this; I’m in tears and I had to say goodbye to the bestest friend if ever had. Rest in peace my little Angel. Mummy loves you so so so much! Rest easy baby❤


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of darling Shadow.
Fly high and soar freely sweet Shadow; rest peacefully now wee one.

I'm closing this thread.
If you wish, at some point in time, to make a tribute to Shadow, you may do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum.

Prayers and love to you during this very difficult time.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of darling Shadow. It's never easy to lose a beloved friend. It seems that Shadow truly knew she was loved during her time with you. 

Rest in peace, Shadow. Fly high among the stars.


----------

